# Any Double Commander users here? Do packers run for you?



## Zare (Mar 16, 2022)

I get "cannot load WCX" module with a path that's a valid .wcx file. Therefore the in situ archives thing doesn't work which is a prime feature of orthodox FM-s since 30 years ago...


----------



## rsronin (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm using Double Commander, but mostly use Nautilus and Archive Manager to deal with compressed files.

I'm not sure but a few years ago when I tried FreeBSD for the first time, I played with WCX modules (also on Linux), but gave up quickly.

The 'issue' I have with Double Commander was a very slow startup under BSPWM started with startx/.xinitrc.  Worked around it with this in my sxhkdrc:

`super + alt + F3
    eval "$(dbus-launch doublecmd)" &`

BTW, installed as package.


----------

